# WinSPS-s7 Timer Problem



## Snake787 (17 Januar 2006)

Hi!
Hab mir die Demo version von WinSPS-S7 geholt, jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem:

Möchte einen Timer in einem FB einbauen.
Da ich den FB später aber öfters benutzen möchte will ich mit der Deklarationstabelle arbeiten.
Möchte nun den Timer in die Deklarationstabelle schreiben, und zwar zu den Statischen (Also bei WinSPS-7 in der Spalte: Dekleration "VIN      S")
Wenn ich das mache lässt er dies auch zu, jedoch möchte er dann automatisch bei der Spalte: Anfangswert "T10" reinschreiben gibt aber sofort als fehler an "Ungültiger Anfangswert"

Mein Fragen:
Was möchte er denn als Anfangswert drin haben?
Kann ich ihn überhaupt unter die Statischen setzen?
Unter "IN" ist das nämlich kein problem (Er möchte da auch kein Anfangswert) aber ich möchte nacher beim OB unter IN kein Zäler stehen haben.

Hoff ihr versteht mein Problem  würd ja gern ein Bild machen und hochladen aber hab kein webspace!

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2006)

Timer und Zähler kann man nicht als Statische Variable verwenden. Entweder als IN oder im betreffenden FB selbst "bauen". Versuch mal einen IEC-Timer (Z.Bsp.SFC4) in einem Multi-FB, das solte gehen.


----------



## RMA (18 Januar 2006)

Wie Ralle sagt, geht es am einfachsten als Multiinstanz.


----------

